# Horses, horses, horses



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

So yeah... 

I've decided to start a journal on here for all my 'horsey' adventures, mishaps, problems, and other stuff.

First, though... I guess that I'd better describe the horses.

*There's my two horses: Gypsie and Dakota.*
Gypsie is a bay Tennessee Walker mare, 14 years old, 15.1 hands, and not registered. She's an awesome trail horse, but doesn't gait.

Dakota is a bay Tennessee Walker gelding, 2 years old, currently 14.3 hands (should mature around 15 or 15.1 hands), and not registered. He will also be a trail horse when he's trained, and I'm not sure if he'll gait.

*There's my cousin Sherry's horse; Patch.*
Patch is a black and white painted Racking Horse mare, 7 years old, 15 hands, and not registered. She's a little loco, but a nice trail horse all the same. 

*There's my cousin Whitney's two horses; Ginger and Trouble (who also goes by Nugget).*
Ginger is a chestnut Quarter HorsexRacking Horse mare, 4 years old, 14.2 hands, and not registered (obviously). She hate's being caught and is barely greenbroke... my cousin has hopes of her being a barrel horse... but I don't think she'll ever make a good, reliable horse.

Trouble (or Nugget, as she answers to both) is a chestnut Quarter HorsexRacking Horse filly, 1 year old, about 11.1 hands (should mature to about 14.2 hands), and not registered (obviously). She likes people, but doesn't like being made to do things... I think she'll make an ok little horse when she grows up.

*There's my uncle David's horse; Buttercup.*
Buttercup is a painted red and white Racking Horse mare, 20 years old, 15.1 hands, and not registered. She's the herd leader of our horses. She's a stubborn horse, and has a long plain head, but she's a good trail horse and a good kids horse.

So that's the horses that are in our pasture.

*My other uncle Mann owns a horse; Nightmare (or, as he calls her, El'Donkey).*
Nightmare is a bay Arabian mare, about 12 years old, I'd guess, 14.3 hands, and not registered. She's not trained and doesn't like being handled.

I also ride with my friends, who have horses.

*There's my good friend Shanna's horses; Tundra and Shorty.*
Tundra is a huge sorrel Quarter Horse mare, about 10 years old, 16.1 hands, and not registered. She's a good horse, but can't do much more than walking and trotting, as she's foundered before. 

Shorty is a teeny Mutt (we don't know what he is, honestly) gelding, 5 years old, 14.2 hands, and not registered. He's not that good of a horse at all and is very high strung...

*There's my best friend Hannah's horses; Flicka, Bailey, Baby, and Molly.*
Flicka is a sorrel ArabianxSaddlebredxQuarter Horse mare (I think), 8 years old, 15 hands, and not registered (obviously). She's a good horse, but is spookish and a little high strung.

Bailey is a black Quarter Horse gelding, 5 years old, 15.2 hands, and not registered. He's a very good horse... he ust has bucking problems every now and then.

Baby is a dark bay/black Quarter Horse mare, not sure of her age, about 15.3 hands, and registered. She's a very timid and jumpy horse, very shy.

Molly is a bay roan Welsh PonyxQuarter Horse mare (maybe?), about 10 years old, maybe 13 hands, and not registered. She isn't trained to ride, but knows how to pull a plow.

So that's my friends horses.

I also have other family members who have horses.

*There's my cousin Tamara's horse; Mo.*
Mo is a bay Arabian gelding, 21 years old, 14.3 hands, and not registered. He's a very well trained kids horse who loves to run.

*There's my cousin Chris's horse; Skeeter.*
Skeeter is a black Quarter HorsexRacking Horse gelding, 6 years old, 15.1 hands (maybe?), and not registered (obviously). He's a nice horse, but not one I'd ride because he likes to buck.

So that's my other cousin's horses.

*Then we have the horses where I work.*
I work for a man who owns 11 horses and 2 mules. It's my job to exercise the horses and get them back into riding shape.

*There's also the horses that belong to a Tennessee Walking Horse breeder just down the road from me.* He has a lot of pretty horses... and owns the sire of my colt.

So, now those are the horses I'll write about most often.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I’m not too sure that I’m going to work for Kevin or not now… my best friend also works there, and today I got the feeling that she’s a little jealous… she told Kevin (our employer) that she’d ride a mare for him, and he turned around and asked me if I could ride the mare… when I told her that, she (Hannah) said for me to not bother going over to Kevin’s today… she wasn’t going to go over there and wasn’t even sure if he was going to be there… then she calls me barely half an hour later and tells my grandmother to tell me that she was at Kevin’s and wasn’t going to ride the mare today… I was like, “she said she wasn’t going to go today…”… my grandmother’s a little mad and says that Hannah is jealous and is lying to me about her having to go somewhere else today because she wanted to ride the mare… I dunno what to think… I’m hurt that my friend would do that to me… but at the same time, I honestly don’t think I want to work at Kevin’s… I’d rather spend time with my horses than work with someone elses horses… and this summer I can get a summer job so it wouldn’t interfere with my schoolwork and the time I set aside for my horses…

I dunno…

On another note, I did get my two horses out and feed them today... I cut their grain ration in half again… I give them a gallon and a half of feed from October through January, a gallon of feed from February until the end of April, and half a gallon of feed from the end of April until the end of September.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok. A lot has happened since I last posted. I quit that job riding and taking care of that guys horses after my best friend lied to me, then one of his horses busted her in the head and nearly went over backwards with her. 

I've made a new friend, though, who has 4 horses. Her name's Brandi, and she'll be getting her horses in about a week. She's younger than me... in 8th grade, whereas I'm in 12th, but we have a lot in common and her whole family rides. She lives just a few miles from me.

My best friend busted her head open while riding her own horse the other day, thne her horse stepped on her and my mare kicked her... she's been sore this past week...

That's about it...


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Lol.

Ok, so not too much has happened... Ok, a good bit has happened. I rode with my cousin, his girlfriend, and my younger friend the other day. It was fun, but we went too far for our horses to go... especially when all of them with the exception of one were barefoot. 

I've also started lunging Gypsie a little every day to get her muscle back up and I'm also working with Dakota to get his neck muscles 'right'... because right now his neck has muscle in the wrong place.


----------

